# Blueprint software



## lysem (Feb 6, 2012)

I would really like to draw up some blueprints for a potential business. Is there a MAC software that will allow me to do this?


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 7, 2012)

Some people, on searching, suggest this: sketchup which is free.

A bit more Googling brings up this not free: *AutoCad*

--J.D.


----------

